# Hi from Ireland



## GREEN-SHARON1 (Apr 8, 2015)

I love to knit have been doing it for so long now I can't remember when I started. Have tried to teach myself to crochet many times and failed miserably each time. So I guess I'm just meant to knit.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to KP from the Northwest corner of the United States, Washington State to be more exact, almost to the Canadian Border.

My needlework history mirrors yours. I'm 82; learned to knit when I was 7; many failures with crochet continuing right up to the present time. I don't agree that I cannot crochet; I just haven't caught on to it yet, but give me time.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello from Illinois USA.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello GREEN-SHARON - Welcome to the group. I think you will enjoy your stay - and we will enjoy having you here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello from northeast England I've only been knitting for about 18 month and I'm also trying to learn to crochet . Will get there one day &#128512;


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi from Wiltshire. Where in Ireland are you (north or South), have been to Southern Ireland many times but never to the North which I must do someday.
My Dad tried to teach me to crochet but all I managed was a row of knots, he gave up!!!! Like you I knit, have been doing so for 60+ years.
You will love this forum, everyone is very helpful and caring.
Pam


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Hi from Northern Ireland. The weather is lovely today, isn't it! Nice to have you on board.


----------



## SLouie76 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi to you from the Northeastern part of the US. I'm in New Hampshire but am not as an accomplished knitter as you but I am having fun at knitting with needles, with looms, and crocheting. 

Have a great day! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome from Sydney Australia - glad you could join us Sharon...


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello from a sunny South London. This is an awesome forum where you can ask a question about absolutely anything on earth and get an almost immediate response from around the world!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

And a second welcome from Washington state.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello and welcome to KP!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello from Massachusetts, USA.
Nice to have you here; this site is addictive. You will love it. My SIL is from County Armagh in No Ire. I have been there twice and loved it.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi welcome from north west lancashire.


----------



## gailr1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome from Central Coast NSW Australia.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello and a big welcome to KP from Toronto


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome from good old southern North Carolina.Glad to have you here. Great group of ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

HI..from Florida....


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

GREEN-SHARON1 said:


> I love to knit have been doing it for so long now I can't remember when I started. Have tried to teach myself to crochet many times and failed miserably each time. So I guess I'm just meant to knit.


Welcome, GreenSharon1! Nothing wrong with knitting. I find crochet difficult too, but have so much to knit that it doesn't worry me that I can't crochet well.

You'll find a lot of support here, and even get to know some folk. I have learned such a lot, I started to wonder what I had been doing the last 50 years!


----------



## gramtonine (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome to you from Lockport, New York -- where the Erie Canal passes through!!


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank goodness I'm not the ONLY one. I've been knitting since the dawn of time but no matter how hard I try, no matter how many people, both left and right handed, try to teach me, I just can't learn to crochet. I seem to do okay when they (the left handed ones) are sitting there telling me what to do next, once I'm alone, all those damned holes look exactly alike and my work is never smooth and straight enough to figure out where the 'next' look is.

I'm just a knitter and that's perfectly fine with me!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome from Canada!


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Welcome from Canada.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome from Tennessee ~  I too have knit all my life but wanted to learn crochet. Have taught myself enough to make a couple easy things.... it CAN be done.... but I still go back to knitting 98% of the time!


----------



## brenda99 (May 30, 2014)

Hi welcome from Nottingham


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, and welcome from Northern Virginia.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome from Eastern Canada


----------



## GREEN-SHARON1 (Apr 8, 2015)

I am in the West of Ireland Mayo to be precise, but 1 of my daughters lives up in the North and I travel there fairly regularly, I love it up there.


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Welcome from Canada. I was in your area two summers ago, Galway and Knock. Lovely area. Hope to return next summer.


----------



## GREEN-SHARON1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you for all the warm welcomes.

To those from Australia I have been there 3 times and on the last visit I came home with so much knitting wool I had to leave some of my clothes behind! 

To those from the UK aren't we having glorious weather. 

I have 4 lovely daughters and 3 of those are due babies in September so my knitting needles are going over time at the moment.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

GREEN-SHARON1 said:


> I am in the West of Ireland Mayo to be precise, but 1 of my daughters lives up in the North and I travel there fairly regularly, I love it up there.


Love Co. Mayo. Stayed in the Mount Falcon resort last year, and enjoyed the wee town of Ballina. Also treated ourselves to dinner in Belleek Castle. It was amazing.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Welcome aboard. I have the same problem about not being able to crochet, but I'm not giving up. When I see some of the beautiful crochet patterns I get very tempted.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome from NYC... :lol:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona (USA). I would love to visit Ireland someday.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Another welcome from Washington State! I can crochet, but much prefer knitting. I have visited Ireland twice. It is a beautiful country, and we greatly enjoyed our time there.


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome from Texas, USA. This forum is great; we have a lot of very talented people on here that will help others with their knitting & crocheting questions. They are also very friendly and some of us have developed long, lasting friendships.

Again, welcome.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York City.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh hi! Thank you for writing. I'm moving to Brisbane next month. Look forward to good weather!


----------



## Jenny2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome to you from northern Ontario Canada. Ireland is home of my ancestors! Enjoy your time with us.


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi from warm Florida!


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome from Syracuse, NY. Grandparents from Tipperary, Ireland and Dad grew up in the Tipperary Hill area of Syracuse.


----------



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome from Co Armagh Northern Ireland.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

welcome hope you enjoy


----------



## Linda Mcg (May 20, 2011)

Welcome from North Carolina, you live in my favorite coutry!
Family came from Achill Island in County Mayo. Eery time I visit I vow to return!!!!!


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi from Bethesda Md just outside Washington DC! I started crocheting first when I was very young then learned to knit from my friend from Scotland. 
Welcome!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Good morning from Ohio. You're in store for lots o'learning and fun! &#127808;


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome. My Father comes from County Claire. Went there many times as a child. Would love to go again. You will find this site very addicting, but then again who cares.


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello and welcome from the fabulous Florida Keys! Going back home to Milwaukee, WI in a few days. Milwaukee hosts one of the biggest Irish celebrations In the world, IrishFest, every August. I visited your lovely country years ago and yearn to go back. Caed mille failte!


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Perth, Western Australia


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Pennsylvania USA. Very nice to have you with us. I am a avid crocheter for 40 years and I enjoy it very much.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## bjdevi1018 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi! Welcome from Colorado!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## marciechow (Mar 19, 2014)

GREEN-SHARON1 said:


> I love to knit have been doing it for so long now I can't remember when I started. Have tried to teach myself to crochet many times and failed miserably each time. So I guess I'm just meant to knit.


  , I have tried hand knitting(knitting with two needles), haha, I can't do it. so I crochet and I love doing it. just got a sock loom, and tried it, I also machine knit.
Love to have you here at KP.
from Fredericksburg, Va


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

Welcome from Nebraska  we're in the middle of the U.S.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from far northern Florida, USA! Good to have you here.

I've tried teaching myself to crochet, and I've also taken a class in it. For some reason, it really hurts my hands. So, I, too, am "stuck" with knitting.

Hazel


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sending you a warm welcome from Oregon, USA.

I am with you on the crochet, my hand and brain don't seem to like just one needle. I guess I need two, to give me balance. LOL Give me two needles or a machine and I am good to go!


----------



## bbyc172 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi and welcome, like you ive tried crochet so many times then given up, now..... aged 76 
just after Christmas I tried again and it fell into place, I have just completed 2 large afghans for the GDS some mistakes but not to bad. Have been to southern Ireland a few times do you know Oughterard near Lake Corib I have had great holdays there. Hope you try again with that Hook


----------



## elida russell (May 7, 2011)

Welcome from San Antonio, Texas.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello from north east of England x you will love this site x


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello from Virginia


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome to KP! Love Irelnd, been there many times. My mother came from Skibbereen .


----------



## lea65iowa (Jun 17, 2014)

hello and welcome from Oklahoma, u.s.a.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome from NYC!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome from Newcastle Australia.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome from Maine where it snowed yet again today.

SEA


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I can do both but I find knitting so much more relaxing.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Canada.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome. Glad you joined us.


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

Welcome from Kissimmee, FL, USA. Have fun with us.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

welcome from Oklahoma. I knit and crochet,if knitting it is my favorite and then when crocheting it becomes my favorite thing to do . So go back and forth. Am knitting some face cloths for Christmas now then I am going to knit some things also. Have so many to make things for it takes me all year to get ahead.lol


----------



## nanaplph (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi
welcome, I can hold one hook [crochet] in my hands, but I can't handle 2 needles and yarn.
welcome


----------



## Cthmack (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome from a knitter on Cape Cod Massachusetts. I've been doing something with yarn for over 60 years. My mother said I started on those old fashioned lacing cards when I was a toddler. Moved on to spool knitting, and finally needles.


----------



## Carole1930 (Nov 26, 2014)

Welcome from Minnesota where it snowed last night and again today - but it's going to get warmer over the weekend.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi welcome from Dublin, Ohio.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from California.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello and welcome


----------



## GREEN-SHARON1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you for all the warm welcomes, glad to meet you all. Delighted I found knittingparadise.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to KP from WA, USA.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi & welcome from South Dublin Ireland. I have been knitting about 60 years & can do easy crochet but really enjoy knitting, rarely seen without my needles!!!!


----------

